# prise de tête / prendre la tête à quelqu'un



## KathyFR

Hola!

Como se dice "prendre la tete a quelqu'un"? En wordreference es traducido como "tenerle a uno negro" pero eso no se entiende en Mexico (segun un amigo). (=enojar a alguien con cosas inutilmente complicadas o aburridas).
Como se dice entonces "prise de tete".

Gracias!


----------



## esteban

KathyFR said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Como se dice "prendre la tete a quelqu'un"? En wordreference es traducido como "tenerle a uno negro" pero eso no se entiende en Mexico (segun un amigo). (=enojar a alguien con cosas inutilmente complicadas o aburridas).
> Como se dice entonces "prise de tete".
> 
> Gracias!


 
Hola kathyFR,

Por si pasas por Colombia existen varias expresiones, segùn el contexto, que son parecidas a prise de tête...

Te puse algunos ejemplos.

intenso o intensa: 

"Elle est trop prise de tête cette meuf!" "!Qué intensa esta vieja!"

gallo:

"Je te conseille pas d'utiliser l'option "correction automatique" parce qu'après c'est la prise de tête pour la désactiver..." "No te aconsejo utilizar la opciòn "correcciòn automàtica" porque luego es un gallo para desactivarla..."

trinco:

"L'exam de marketing était trop prise de tête!" "!El examen de marketing estaba retrinco!"

tenerlo a uno mamado:

"Il m'a pris la tête avec son nouveau portable..." "Me tenìa mamado con su nuevo celular..."

Mais bon c'est de l'argot colombien...je ne pense pas que tu te ferais comprendre si tu utilisais ces expressions au Méxique...

Quizà algùn mexicano te pueda ayudar mirando los ejemplos que te di...

!Suerte con tu prise de tête!

esteban


----------



## KathyFR

¡qué interesante! Muchas gracias, Esteban. Tus ejemplos ayudaron mi amigo mexicano a entender la idea de la exprecion. El usaria estas expreciones:

! Ya me tienes arto (arta)! (Mas comun).

¡Ya estoy arto (de esta situacion)!
¡Estoy hasta la madre! ("Esta computadora ya me tiene hasta la madre/ya me tiene arto/arta")
¡Estoy hasta la coronilla!

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? Il me semble que ces expressions seraient plutot traduites comme "J'en ai ras-le-bol de ...." "J'en peux plus de...." "J'en ai par dessus la tete de..."

Merci (j'espere que je ne vous prends pas la tete avec mes questions).


----------



## colombina

Attention, Kathy! 

Le verbe "hartar" (écrit avec "h"), est le verbe juste pour le futur, que tu pourras utiliser dans toutes les régions pour donner un côté du sens de la phrase "prise de tête". Le voici (définition 2):

*hartar*

vtr
1.(calmar el hambre, el deseo) rassasier;
(comer mucho) gaver. 2.fam (cansar, molestar) fatiguer, ennuyer.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit, buenas noches

¿Podría entenderse: me tiene la cabeza como un bombo?

Saludos


----------



## KathyFR

Ah, pardon! Merci beaucoup pour ces precisions, Colombina!


----------



## maluigi

prendre la tete a quelqu`un, 

es, ¿me estas tomando el pelo? 

¿pero que crees que soy estùpido?

es burlarse o tomar por tonto a un persona, es hacer una broma también.


----------



## perle34

Hola!! j'ai une petite question pour ceux qui sont bilingues ou super forts en espagnol: j'ai désespérément cherché comment traduire l'expression française "se prendre la tête" mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Alors petite précision, c'est se prendre la tête dans le sens "se chauffer la tête", "se creuser les méninges" et pas dans le sens "souler" ou "enquiquiner".. j'espère que j'ai été claire. Gracias por vuestra ayuda! Talueguito!!


----------



## Livives

"Comerse el coco" , qui est une expression très courante, quoique très colloquiale aussi.


----------



## Blankusi

Si, comerse el coco, comerse el tarro, comerse la cabeza, rayarse...


----------



## steiner

On dit aussi "calentarse la cabeza", qui est peut-être une expression moins colloquiale que "comerse el coco"


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Et je suppose que de là vient l'expression "_comecocos_" : cualquier asunto que domina nuestra voluntad y atencion por encima de lo que deseamos // television

Cordialement


----------



## perle34

ah ben merci bien!! j'avais jamais entendu ça!!à plus


----------



## leonv07

Salut,

En Colombie, on dit "romperse la cabeza" (dans un sens figuré bien évidemment)

Leonel


----------



## pejeman

Lisory said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et je suppose que de là vient l'expression "_comecocos_" : cualquier asunto que domina nuestra voluntad y atencion por encima de lo que deseamos // television
> 
> Cordialement


 
Entonces coloquialmente podría ser "la televisión *le sorbe el seso* cuando la mira". Igual diríamos en México:

-Pierde la cabeza.
-Se enajena.
-Se le va el seso.

Saludos.


----------



## Phaelle

Bonjour,

Je n´arrive à voir comment je peux traduire en espagnol l´expression "se prendre la tete".
merci pour votre aide!


----------



## pacobabel

depende del registro: coloquialmente se dice mucho: "comerse el coco", "comerse el tarro", "comerse la olla", "comerse la bola", "centrifugar". En registros más elevados, quizá y dependiendo un poquito del contexto: darle vueltas a algo, hacerse mala sangre.
Saludos y no te comas la olla.
p.


----------



## KrONopS

Bonsoir,

¿alguien me puede decir como sería la traducción de esta frase:" Ne me prends pas trop la tête!" , en español, por favor.?


----------



## Okal

bonjour Kronops

A mi parecer

¡ No me des la lata demasiado!

¡No me molestes demasiado!

¡No me fastidies demasiado! ...

*Y más:*

*¡No me hagas la puñeta demasiado! ...*

*Quizá un poco virulento*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sí, un poco grosero.
*¡no me comas el coco! ¡ Deja de comerme el coco!*


----------



## Domtom

_¡No me marees (más)!_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

De todas las propuestas, la que más me  gusta es la propuesta de Domtom, me parece la más natural y exacta en este caso.

Más que una orden, parece una advertencia (ese "trop" ...). Así que lo pondría así:

¡No me marees demasiado, quieres!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De nos jours la jeunesse dira:
- No me rayes demasiado

(Ver glosario del WIKIlengua: jerga de hoy y ayer)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## KrONopS

Bonjour, buenos días 

Celle la, elle est aussi trés fréquente comme expréssion, je l´aime bien,

et Je te remercie aussi pour la liste que tu ma filer, elle sera trés utile pour moi. 

A bientôt


----------



## sticklavable

Hola, cómo traducirían esta expresión al castellano? 
"me ocupó bastante la cabeza"??
gracias. Es contexto ficcional. El tipo perdió el coche en el estacionamiento

"... je me suis aperçu que j'avais perdu ma voiture, ça m'a bien pris la tête, j'ai mis un bon quart d'heure à la retrouver..."


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

"Prendre la tête" est une expression toute faite, très utilisée par les jeunes pour dire un peu tout. C'est, au moins au départ, du parler "banlieues chaudes" - actuellement c'est bien plus répandu, mais ça reste connoté dans ce registre.
Le sens général de "ça me prend la tête" est plus ou moins ça me dérange/ ça m'embête / ça me perturbe (_pour rester poli_)... au point d'occuper toute ma tête / de m'empêcher de penser à autre chose/ de me mettre en colère .

En espérant que cela t'aide un peu dans ta recherche


----------



## sticklavable

Gracias jprr!
Acá me dicen dos adolescentes que dirían "me sacó", en el sentido de "me sacó de quicio", "me volvió loco". Saludos, s.


----------



## jprr

sticklavable said:


> Gracias jprr!
> Acá me dicen dos adolescentes que dirían "me sacó", en el sentido de "me sacó de quicio", "me volvió loco". Saludos, s.



Si, algo asi!

Si c'est _*possible *_j'utiliserais volontiers une formule qui garde le côté impersonnel, "irresponsable" et passif de l'expression : *ça m*'a pris la tête : en réécrivant MAL et INCORRECTEMENT = ça a pris la tête _à moi_ 

  "se me sacó" ??? no sé si se dice ?
Entretanto hablé con una amiga argentina. Me dijó que lo que proponía no tenía sentido.


----------



## readymade

Jprr: 
un peu tard, seulement pour te dire que à mon avis, le sense que tup ropose est ´trés correct. Puisque des fois on arrive meme pas a connaitre les expressions d'une region à une autre,  pour ne pas parler d'un pays de langue castillane à un autre, il y a plusiers façons de dire et d'interpreter...


----------



## llaura01

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
hola

en frances, tenemos una expresion para designar una cosa que nos molesta. He oido " una canedura de coco" pero no estoy segura

gracias


----------



## Evitxu

Es comedura de coco.
Un saludo


----------



## DAMAEL

Dentro de un perfil en internet he encontrado la frase "pas ici pour me prendre la tête, parle de tout et de rien, restons cool"  me ha llamado mucho la atención, pero no puedo asimilar el sentido de tal frase...  
aquí mi intento..."no estoy aquí "para complicarme la vida" habla de cualquier cosa, permanescamos divertidos"

"se prendre la tête", puede traducirse como "complicarse la vida"?


----------



## sticklavable

Damael, me parece que se puede interpretar como dices. También "no estoy aquí para volverme loco, habla de cualquier cosa, pasemoslo bien"...


----------



## DAMAEL

Gracias!
me gusta más tu interpretación! más fluída.  Saludos y Gracias nuevamente


----------



## fralro69

hola,

Por favor me pueden ayudar con esta frase je cherche un ami sans prise de tete.

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## ferleguidoor

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Salut!,

Qu'est-ce que la expression: "Ne m'prends pas la tête" veut dire dans le contexte suivant:

-Tout juste! C'etait Élodie. Eh ben, tu sais ce qu'elle me demande dans son texto?
-Mais non, dis-le moi! *Ne m'prends pas la tête*!

Mercy beaucoup!


----------



## nothomb

Te valdría: "no me vuelvas loco"?


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

"No me saques de quicio".

À plus ,


swift


----------



## ferleguidoor

Muchisimas gracias amigos. =)


----------



## miparadisio

Bonjour,
Comment traduiriez vous, dans le meme style de lanage "je ne suis aps du genre a me prendre la tete "
ou je n aime pas les prises de tetes ??

No me como el coco ??? 
merci


----------



## DAMAEL

peut être:  "No soy de los que se preocupan demasiado"
ou: "Yo soy de los que se llevan la vida tranquila"  contrairement de ce que il n'est
il'y a  aussi des régionalismes
"Yo no me jalo el pelo"
Je ne suis pas très éxperimentée dans les traductions mais j'espere ce sera utile.


----------



## Fralro

Merci, tu es vraiment gentil, ça m'a beaucoup aidé


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
No quiero reflotar en vano este hilo.
Sólo quiero aportar que, para la mayoría de los casos planteados aquí, «prendre la tête» podría ser traducido como «quemar la cabeza» (con un matiz de lenguaje juvenil que Jean-Pierre observó oportunamente). Así, por sólo poner un ejemplo:



ferleguidoor said:


> *Ne m'prends pas la tête*!



Sería: «¡No me quemes la cabeza!» (con todo ese sentido de "no me vuelvas loco", "no me saques de quicio", "no me comas el coco", etc.).
Me parece una opción muy interesante, que valía la pena sugerir aun varios años después.


----------

